# Bootlogo MBP récent



## bess. (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais savoir si quelqu'un d'entre vous à réussi à changer le logo du boot sur un Macbook pro 2012 ?
J'ai vu qu'à partir de la version 2011 c'est devenu impossible.
Si parmi vous à une solution, merci de nous la proposer.
Merci.


----------



## Larme (3 Novembre 2012)

Aucun rapport avec l'année...
Ce qui importe, c'est l'OS sur la machine...
_BootXChanger_ est compatible jusqu'à la 10.6 par exemple...


----------



## bess. (3 Novembre 2012)

@ Larme
Dans le site il mentionne que ça ne fonctionne pas avec les macbook pro 2011 (certains dans les forums le confirment) donc logiquement les versions 2012 devrait aussi être touchés par ce défaut.
Je l'ai testé sur un rMPB et le résultat est que j'ai deux logos au démarrage (celui que j'ai modifié et l'officiel qui revient juste après).
En ce qui concerne l'OS, je dirais que c'est faux. Puisque j'ai aussi un Macbook Pro 4.1 en 10.8 et il fonctionne correctement avec BootXChanger.


----------

